# 11/16 LFTS



## Gone Coastal

old graybeard said:


> Looks like the trees are still rocking here so back to the box blind. Let's see if we can make day two better. Good luck all!


Good Luck, nice and cool for the deer.


----------



## Lever4ever

Up and getting some coffee and donuts, hoping for a better day out there. Wind is way down, light coating of snow and crispy here in Clare County, good shooting out there gents.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolvron

Getting ready for day number 2. Daughter missed a good one yesterday morning. Hopefully he comes back. She’s looking to get her first deer.


----------



## Quig7557

Decisions, tripod in the woods or box blind on a field edge. I saw a shooter at dark in the field, nothing all day however. The two spots are 1/2 mile apart


----------



## vsmorgantown

32 and clear light WSW wind @ 6mph that’s supposed to increase but I’ll take it right now it’s beautiful out. Yesterday was terrible. Should be a good day, it’s a good day to hunt.


----------



## Carpenter Bill

I'm in the sniper shack again. Hopefully today will be a good one. Good luck breakfast is warming up. Breakfast burrito. Gotta love the heater buddy cooking


----------



## IT.Fisherman

22 feet up in washtenaw. Still windy but not as bad as yesterday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MichMatt

Sitting at hospital registering for wife's surgery today. Actual surgery is at 2pm but there is a lot of preparation before hand. 

Will have a lot of time to keep checking these posts as I expect to be waiting most of the day. 

Good luck to all and stay safe. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drenthp

Got to the box blind around 6. Out of the three that hunted yesterday here a total of 5 deer seen and unfortunately for my buddy and FIL I saw them all. Hoping for a little better outing today. Just me and my FIL this morning. My buddy had to go back to work. Hunkered in out in SE Isabella. Good luck all!


----------



## madtraper

Back in the box blind this morning a lot less wind then yesterday in Isabella 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## crossneyes

Ready in the box blind. Calhoun county. Good luck all!


----------



## John Hine

I’ll be in for the late morning til dark sit. Good luck all!


----------



## kotz21

Back in an elevated shooting shack with my 10 yr old son. Good luck all!!


----------



## Macs13

Checked in. Windy, check. Cold, check. Dark, check. AND I just heard the first shot of the day here on SE Jackson public. 6:35 am

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## spikekilla

This sent me an alternate route on the drive to the spot. All good now pop up made it through the wind storm and a fresh inch of snow will help vision in the thickets. LFG!!!


----------



## 1morebite

Al set in blind with my wife, trying for her second buck.
Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Honeydo

Out in box blind in Livingston County on buddys farm way better weather this morning...did not see anything yesterday very few shots heard...still a bit windy
Good luck everyone today


----------



## mofo

All set up in the thicket today for a all day sit, west wind pumping but no rain or trees falling like yesterday good luck today fellas I got a good feeling about today sanilac out


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Man I'm starting to like this wake up at 6 and walk out the door 45 min later and in the box in 3 minute thing. Still pretty windy here on the lakeshore in sw antrim and no snow..that part stinks. Kind of jelly of you guys with snow. Good luck out there. Hopefully I won't have a buck run at top speed through my shot line today


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

I’m in pop up made it through the winds. Hopeful fir done movement.


----------



## JJLew311

Let’s try this again Mother Nature. Looking better already! Let’s get em boys!! Be careful everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MrFysch

brother just recovered his opening day buck. We called him 9 left. He is tagged out on 2 western Up public land studs. 4 mature bucks for our camp this year and I have a feeling a few more coming


----------



## Pike Eyes

Wind picking up here in Sanilac county. Not as bad as yesterday but blowing pretty good.


----------



## Pike Eyes

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603629
> brother just recovered his opening day buck. We called him 9 left. He is tagged out on 2 western Up public land studs. 4 mature bucks for our camp this year and I have a feeling a few more coming


That’s a great buck! Congrats to him.


----------



## Airoh

W


MichMatt said:


> Sitting at hospital registering for wife's surgery today. Actual surgery is at 2pm but there is a lot of preparation before hand.
> 
> Will have a lot of time to keep checking these posts as I expect to be waiting most of the day.
> 
> Good luck to all and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wishing the best for your wife MichMatt


----------



## John Hine

Macs13 said:


> Shot fired. Buck down. Not my shooter#1 but it was bang bang. He came at my tree fast and stopped right before. Too close to use the scope. Watched him run and pile up. Will wait here for awhile and see if his grandpa shows up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If your gonna carry him out I would suggest you tie some orange to him first, the more the better!


----------



## sparky18181

I didn’t get to do this yesterday but the smell of apple pie usually gets em moving.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

MichMatt said:


> Sitting at hospital registering for wife's surgery today. Actual surgery is at 2pm but there is a lot of preparation before hand.
> 
> Will have a lot of time to keep checking these posts as I expect to be waiting most of the day.
> 
> Good luck to all and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hope all goes well.....preying for a fast recovery!
Flight


----------



## JJLew311

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 603631
> 
> I didn’t get to do this yesterday but the smell of apple pie usually gets em moving.


The smell of apple pie usually gets me moving too


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Day two for me and the boy heading home and back to work tomorrow. The wife is after a doe for the freezer but won’t shoot anything with fawns. She passed one yesterday and one today already, going to sit until 10 then pack up and head home.
Flight


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Radar420 said:


> For those missing the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201116_073445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Radar420
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 shots and 7 deer so far and I've got a doe bleating nearby


Yea, I'm way jelouse


----------



## JJLew311

Had two deer streak across the field an hour ago, unclear what they were. 3 shots from the neighbor’s woods but nothing came out afterwards. They’re moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## deepwoods

All is quiet other than the wind here in Iosco County. Only about 5 shots so far. Much less than usual. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

I


Deskjockey1 said:


> Back in the pop up with my youngest son. I’m trying to determine which one of us is 12. I’ve about stunk him out of here with my farts! He’s loud whispering to me to knock it off.


Did that to the gf yezterday. I reverted back to 8 years old and would say stuff like "utt O, buck snort call" and the ever popular "baby baby baby" while tapping her shoulder justbbefore


----------



## 1morebite

Just had a dozen doe/fawn at 20 yds. Fairly quiet
in Montcalm for second day. Time to light the buddy heater n get breakfast going!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Biggbear said:


> No shots here in Chvx county. It's all private around me, but still surprised at zero. No deer yet either. The snow we were supposed to get last night missed us too. Was looking forward to a blanket of white this morning. But I'll take this over that craziness yesterday any time. Good luck all, and especially you MichiMatt.


Yea. We also got hosed on the snow down the shoreline from you in antrim. Quiet. Not a shot either


----------



## Martian

Deskjockey1 said:


> Back in the pop up with my youngest son. I’m trying to determine which one of us is 12. I’ve about stunk him out of here with my farts! He’s loud whispering to me to knock it off.


hahaha, all part of the experience


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Brian W.

All quiet here in St.Clair co.
No shots yet.
Box blind, Mr. Heater and a coffee.
Need to be to work by 1:00
These bucks need to get with the program.


----------



## retired dundo

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603629
> brother just recovered his opening day buck. We called him 9 left. He is tagged out on 2 western Up public land studs. 4 mature bucks for our camp this year and I have a feeling a few more coming


Nice


----------



## retired dundo

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 603637


Congrats he would make me real happy


----------



## Fisherman6

Seen 3 does and a spike so far. Only heard one shot all morning. Everyone must be working. Weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown

Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681


Freaking stud buck. Congrats that’s fantastic!


----------



## Macs13

vsmorgantown said:


> Also be careful dropping a loaded firearm out of your tree is a potentially dangerous situation. Safe handling of my weapon is a number one priority for me.


You're not kidding! I couldn't believe I managed that. Scared the bejesus out of me. I hadn't put the shoulder strap on the new gun yet and so as I was repositioning, I had it wedged in a couple of branches. Clumsy pivot and I bopped it with my elbow. SMDH. I'm thanking C'thulu that ended the way it did. Oi vey. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo

Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681





Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681


Real nice


----------



## cb2176

hiljak102 said:


> View attachment 603687
> Just warmed up some New York strip for breakfast the same way. I’ll be sitting a can of soup on the mr buddy in a little while for a slow cook so it’s ready for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Eating like royalty... meanwhile, I have two bologna sandwiches with me for an all day sit.


----------



## retired dundo

wannabeup said:


> I've been wanting to post this pic but didn't have a good cell signal. My grandpa sat on this hill. Then my dad at this particular tree.Then I did for a few years. My son some and my grandson some. Now it belongs to my daughter and grand daughter. My grand daughter went one day as an observer last year and decided she wanted to tag along on opening day this year. That makes 5 generations on this little hill. It makes me very happy to post this picture of our stand on LFTS. Now they need a deer to put in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20201115_145442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> wannabeup
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 16, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a dad/grand dad happy. 4th and 5th generation sitting on this hill.


Great pics and tradition


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Macs13 said:


> Consensus says to let him hang. Thanks fellas! So pumped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Depends on where you are...but mid to high 50s on Thursday...personally I'd hang him and cut him up Wed. Watch some Youtubes between now and then.


----------



## retired dundo

hiljak102 said:


> View attachment 603687
> Just warmed up some New York strip for breakfast the same way. I’ll be sitting a can of soup on the mr buddy in a little while for a slow cook so it’s ready for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hell of a good lunch


----------



## Gone Coastal

GATORGETTER said:


> 7 point 5 yards away under me. He got a pass.
> View attachment 603645


Cool picture. Way to go, you will be rewarded with larger bucks


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Some of you may recall following my trail cam posts this summer and random posts in my team 10derloins forum, but got a text this morning that my #1 target buck in Cass was killed by a neighbor today. The neighbor I know saw it on FB and sent me the pics. Thought maybe he would be posted on here, but must not be a member. Not a Booner or anything, but probably around 150". I shot over his back last year with my bow and have hundreds of pics of him the last two years. Those of you out there who have experienced a neighbor shooting your target buck with history know what I'm feeling this morning. Oh well...at least I have closure...and on to the next one. Tough to say good bye to a Farm Legend though! Congrats to the happy hunter though!!! And Congrats to all the successful hunters today...some great bucks!!!


----------



## Dish7

Four small bucks and several does so far. Just had a 2.5 yo chase a mule of a doe through. More chasing and grunting this morning then in any day of bow season. Just need BL 2.O to get involved.


----------



## Gone Coastal

Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681


Congratulations, real nice.


----------



## bowhunter426

Thought today was going to sound like a normal opener. Maybe Saturday. Heard 5 shots today


----------



## bearnugent

Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681


Wowza!!


----------



## dewy6068

Been kinda slow today here in Arenac county. Only heard a few shots today so far and still no shooting from our camp of 5 hunters. 

Saw 5 deer before it was daylight enough to see what they were. Then at 9 we had a big spike come through which got a pass and at 9:38 we had a couple fawns come out but no doe. 

Here all day. 8 yr old son is doing 3rd grade school work in the blind while we wait for a shooter to step out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wannabeup

Well i must say you are handling this very good. Not much you can do though. Invest so much effort and be teased all summer. Dang. Get out the "good stuff" tonight and sip on a shot to the "farm legend."


----------



## Martin Looker

Really quiet around here. Have heard two shots all morning and one was my son filling one tag oldest Grandson tagged out yesterday and so far in a day and a half I have seen two does and a fawn. But being the old retired guy I have the rest of season once I get these kids out of my hair.


----------



## beer and nuts

Killed a decent 8 yesterday morning. Decided to poke around the acorn ridges this morning, met a guy just as I started, he went ahead, I veered left just in case he bumped something. Yup, 4 minutes later had good solid buck 125 yds out front, he doubled back...just couldn't get a good shot. I think he was on a doe and got separated from her, as he went right back toward where he came from. Poked up on two does feeding awhile later, they fed away from me. Decent amount of shots this morning.


----------



## John Hine

I am in for the evening, kalkaska co private land. Have a friend with me today whom refuses to be photographed or identified. Lol. He has some mobility issues but we have just enough snow to pull him out here in the jet sled. It was pretty noisy so I’m sure we scared off all the deer but what the heck, we’ll sit here till one of us gets cold or bored. Downhill on the way home at least! Lol good luck all!!


----------



## MichMatt

John Hine said:


> I am in for the evening, kalkaska co private land. Have a friend with me today whom refuses to be photographed or identified. Lol. He has some mobility issues but we have just enough snow to pull him out here in the jet sled. It was pretty noisy so I’m sure we scared off all the deer but what the heck, we’ll sit here till one of us gets cold or bored. Downhill on the way home at least! Lol good luck all!!


Good luck to that unknown hunter. Hope he gets to take a picture of a deer without him in the picture. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian W.

Skunked! 
Good luck guys, time for me to go back to work.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Its like freaking romper room over here just has 3 fawns go crashing by followed by 3 1.5 year olds. A spike a forky and a tiny six. Preschool is in session.


----------



## wildcoy73

In need of a hammock, this is the slowest start to gun season i can ever recall. In two days on public land I have heard 10 shots.
I have see zero deer, and this from a stand that they come parade around during the gun openers for the past 20 years.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Made a bad judgement call this morning and picked my pop up over my stand. Sure enough i find a fresh scrape in front of my stand with a whole wack of fresh tracks that weren’t there when I walked out. One more go at it this evening before it’s back to work for the week...i know where I’m sitting this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

No deer do might as well have a warm lunch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SHHHET21

Boom! Buck down! And i almost quit early haha


----------



## vsmorgantown

Packing up heading in for lunch hope to be back on stand by 130pm. Good luck all.


----------



## Bigdiddy

Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize

This is the first all day sit of my life. Kinda enjoying it. All by my self out here in big buck land.


----------



## old graybeard

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats to the boy! You did good.


----------



## Lever4ever

Well made a little progress, seen two baldies this morning, baby steps 

Cook tent survived yesterdays wind. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! That's some good shooting, well done my little hunter.


----------



## dinoday

Moved again when I had the only other guy out here go right through the bedding area I was watching lol.
I went to the complete opposite side of the property and by the looks of it, I should have been here this morning.
I've heard less gunshots than an average morning bowhunting. You wouldn't even know its gun season here.
Congratulations shooters!


----------



## Gone Coastal

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's

Waiting for the temp to reach 32°F to melt the snow on the ladder steps. 1/4 inch of snow giving me good long range visibility. 5 hours to end of shooting light as I type this.


----------



## Dynrat

Getting frustrated. Halfway through another all day sit and still haven’t seen a deer. I know it’s only day two of rifle and second day hunting the HL property but when you put it right after 5 consecutive skunks in my backyard at home it is hard not to get discouraged. 

Happy to see some of ya having better luck. Congratulations to those that have scored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos

vsmorgantown said:


> Packing up heading in for lunch hope to be back on stand by 130pm. Good luck all.


Yeah I came in to squeeze one off and take a short nap. I'll be back out in a bit.


----------



## JasonSlayer

Dynrat said:


> Getting frustrated. Halfway through another all day sit and still haven’t seen a deer. I know it’s only day two of rifle and second day hunting the HL property but when you put it right after 5 consecutive skunks in my backyard at home it is hard not to get discouraged.
> 
> Happy to see some of ya having better luck. Congratulations to those that have scored.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there, it can change in the snap of a finger.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Milosh said:


> My cousin sent me this trail cam pic this morning I believe it’s the same buck I got. That is about a mile from where I shot the deer.
> View attachment 603695


Different buck.look at the left g3 it's taller than its g2. The one you got is bigger. Congrats!


----------



## Pike Eyes

Saw two small bucks around lunch. So far this has been a slow opener. Not many shots less than 12 since yesterday morning. Still got tonight though!!


----------



## rowman

Milosh said:


> Try this again with a pic.
> View attachment 603681


That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## bowhunter426

Settled into my evening spot. 200 yards away from where I have been all day. Hope to catch them moving to the field to eat


----------



## Honeydo

Goodluck 


John Hine said:


> I am in for the evening, kalkaska co private land. Have a friend with me today whom refuses to be photographed or identified. Lol. He has some mobility issues but we have just enough snow to pull him out here in the jet sled. It was pretty noisy so I’m sure we scared off all the deer but what the heck, we’ll sit here till one of us gets cold or bored. Downhill on the way home at least! Lol good luck all!!


----------



## jr28schalm

Jimbos said:


> Yeah I came in to squeeze one off and take a short nap. I'll be back out in a bit.


How long for the pill to kick in to squeeze one off?


----------



## retired dundo

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


.congrats to boy on nice deer.Great picture


----------



## Milosh

vsmorgantown said:


> Freaking stud buck. Congrats that’s fantastic!


I saw a picture of your pond here’s mine lol.


----------



## On Target

1st day in central Ohio with crossbow. Very windy still, saw 2 small bucks this morning. There are 8 of us in camp. Sounds like 1 guy got one this morning.


----------



## vsmorgantown

Milosh said:


> I saw a picture of your pond here’s mine lol.
> View attachment 603769


That’s beautiful!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome congrats to your son great pics!


----------



## NoJoe

Saw a 3 pt a little while after those does. Moved to the hickory tree blind where the big buck was spotted twice yesterday. Come on back big boy!


----------



## mofo

Quiet in sanilac beautiful day no deer yet , had my sandwich I’m ready, release the deer no shooting around here


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Back in for the afternoon sit finally got a decent evening was hoped the deer think so had a lot of tracks at the opposite end avoyer we have been haunting emagine that. I am voice texting sorry. Back in my original blind for this evening. Hoping the put one on the poll tonight. Good luck


----------



## ckosal

For all of you guys who are out but not seeing anything... i am not either. Of course i am sitting in my home office zooming... I would trade your skunked for this junk! 

Good luck guys! I hope the wind is settled and the hunting clean! I am envious. Yesterday was too quick!


----------



## Scottygvsu

Bigdiddy said:


> View attachment 603747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my 10 year old out this morning, he was only supposed to hunt yesterday but with the weather we didn’t put that much time in. This little one came in about 8:00 AM and he wanted to shoot, it’s his first deer and first time hunting. Proud to say he dropped it in its tracks. It’s been a good trip! Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


outstanding!! 
Congrats young man


----------



## John Hine

31 degrees & a light wind from the west this afternoon. We’ve had a male & female cardinal hanging out here in the autom olive since we got here, ive never seen one here in mid November. I guess I thought they flew south. Pretty neat tho


----------



## snortwheeze

WOW what a wheel back !!! took an hour or better, only fell outta my chair once.. Mother f'er "think" I'm 3/4 way back to my uncle's "magic tree". Been a long time. Barely service can't read who connected. Congrats to who ever did ! Ridge to left and right, oak flat and looks the deer have been in here. Trying to find a hiding spot and there's a scrape that hasn't been freshened 47 yards to my right. Few fresh rubs on way in. Wind ever dies I'll do some calling.

Good luck


----------



## d_rek

Missouri day 3. Hunting a creek bottom with a lot of runways and fresh tracks. Just noticed a fresh rub under my tree. Adjacent to a couple of pine thickets where I suspect does might bed. Warmer and a little breezy. Wind is SSW. I’m optimistic. 

To my south west. 









To my north. 










Behind me to the East. 










Sent from d_mobile


----------



## fishdude

Took a day and half but I finally found a good public land spot with lots of buck sign in CVX county. Crazy how many hunters were out yesterday. Hunted this same area for the past 15 years and never seen hunter numbers like I saw yesterday. If anyone heard a truck horn on public land yesterday around 1pm, my apologies. Accidentally bumped it trying to look out the window, lol


----------



## Fisherman6

Seen the same buck twice in last couple hours running does. Eventually he will hopefully give me a shot that’s not behind trees and brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo

Dynrat said:


> Getting frustrated. Halfway through another all day sit and still haven’t seen a deer. I know it’s only day two of rifle and second day hunting the HL property but when you put it right after 5 consecutive skunks in my backyard at home it is hard not to get discouraged.
> 
> Happy to see some of ya having better luck. Congratulations to those that have scored.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your times coming your going to be rewarded


----------



## Dynrat

Just heard what was only the 4th shot of the day. C’mon boys. It’s time to get moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch

Just had 2 does and a few .around for an hour. You haven't been able to shoot a doe up in our area in years. There are some absolute big old fat girls wandering around in the big woods


----------



## retired dundo

Milosh said:


> I saw a picture of your pond here’s mine lol.
> View attachment 603769


Congrats great one


----------



## Bowhunt

Back in after sneaking out to take care of some work obligations. Saw eight this morning with the only buck being a real nice 2-yr old 8 with a broken G2. Hoping he slides through but I’ve seen him the last two sits in this stand. Either he needs to hang by me or lay low. All movement this morning was early. Hoping for better tonight. Hardly any shots, nothing real close. Wind is resilient.


----------



## GATORGETTER

Back in the public land where I got the love letter yesterday. Parked there around 2:00pm and nobody is around. 20’ up Summit climber. Weather is nice, hopefully some deer move.


----------



## d_rek

MrFysch said:


> Just had 2 does and a few .around for an hour. You haven't been able to shoot a doe up in our area in years. There are some absolute big old fat girls wandering around in the big woods


When i hunted Marquette county a few years ago the does were as a big as horses I saw one come out of some pines about 500 yards across a cut cedar swamp and about had a heart attack until I put glass on it and seen that it was just a doe. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## JBMetalworks

Headed back out. Fresh tracks over my boot tracks from a few hours ago. Hopefully they stay up and moving tonight


----------



## SHHHET21

Finally got him home and hung. What a day! Happened quick. 11:45 lenawee county


----------



## protectionisamust

Update:

Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.

85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.

Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.

My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


----------



## old graybeard

Back at it after a very slow morning 
with 0 seen. Me and my hunting partner planned to go to camp in the UP tomorrow but with all the covid BS right now we've decided to hold off and see what it's like around muzzleloader season. My wife has an impaired immune system so I really have to be careful. So I guess it's time to get serious about filling a tag here.


----------



## dinoday

Been out all day and have seen nothing except 1 hunter.
2 more hours and have to work tomorrow.


----------



## November Sunrise

protectionisamust said:


> Update:
> 
> Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.
> 
> 85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.
> 
> Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.
> 
> My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


Some of our toughest tracking jobs and most frustrating experiences have been with quartering too shots.


----------



## GoBluehunter

Shot a 9pt at 9:50 this morning. Heart shot at 55yds with 450 and he went about 70 yards. Not a great blood trail on a pass through shot using Hornady Blacks.


----------



## vsmorgantown

JBMetalworks said:


> Headed back out. Fresh tracks over my boot tracks from a few hours ago. Hopefully they stay up and moving tonight


Congrats that a nice one killer left brow tine.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Hot cocoa is a must in this breeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull

protectionisamust said:


> Update:
> 
> Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.
> 
> 85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.
> 
> Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.
> 
> My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


Wise move, they don’t always go down unless spined. Big bullet to start gives good wound channel. Treat it as gut/liver shot and proceed as necessary


----------



## snortwheeze

protectionisamust said:


> Update:
> 
> Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.
> 
> 85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.
> 
> Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.
> 
> My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


.

Try 150 grains of powder, most if not all my deer shot with my muzzy are laying there when the smoke clears  sorry , I know how your feeling !


----------



## vsmorgantown

Co


GoBluehunter said:


> Shot a 9pt at 9:50 this morning. Heart shot at 55yds with 450 and he went about 70 yards. Not a great blood trail on a pass through shot using Hornady Blacks.
> View attachment 603819


Congrats! That’s a nice way to start your day.


----------



## 252Life

Very few shots today in the HNF. Had to move to plan C this morning. Lots of trucks, no shootin. Lots of fresh sign at this new spot. Hoping for the best.


----------



## protectionisamust

November Sunrise said:


> Some of our toughest tracking jobs and most frustrating experiences have been with quartering too shots.


I aimed to bust the front shoulder. With a 300 grain barnes expander, with that round, its pretty devastating. Even though i missed the shoulder, i thought id be ok tracking after 4 hours. 

This stuff makes me want to hang it up, i swear


----------



## snortwheeze

TheSteelDeal said:


> Wow. Where’s home? Iowa?


Nah, SE saint clair county. Sticker in back window says "Honyak hunt club" we might not kill em up here in the Forrest but we can kill em


----------



## John Hine

protectionisamust said:


> How long would you wait? Dark blood and corn in it a couple spots. Blood is ok once you see it (hard time with dark blood in leaves) but some spots large with corn.


I would be on that thing a minute after shooting light ends tonight! He dead!


----------



## protectionisamust

snortwheeze said:


> Corn in the blood-track ? If there's corn no doubt a gut shot deer. I'd wait long as possible. He laid down once right ? He's hurt. Coyotes bad ? If not I'd wait till tomorrow a.m.....


Yes, corn in blood. Laid down within 100 yards. Coyotes are not bad here but have seen a couple foxes.


----------



## bmoffit

stick and string


----------



## TheMAIT

TheSteelDeal said:


> Wow. Where’s home? Iowa?


Good lord....no joke!!!!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Sway isn't bad today. Hoping for a good one to show up. My oldest boy has one hit from this morning. Deer kept staying out of reach for a follow up as he pursued it thru brush. It ended up on neighboring property. Told the neighbor we wouldn't look until after dark as they are hunting this evening. I need to get in here with a chainsaw.
My view.


----------



## November Sunrise

Milosh said:


> I switched from the Hornady to Bear Creek Ballistics this year and all I can say is OMG the difference. The Bear Creek are a lot more expensive but I’ll gladly pay for the performance.


Same story for us - with the .450 we switched from Hornady to Buffalo Bore. Way more expensive and way worth it. The Hornady .450 is far too likely to create a mediocre blood trail.


----------



## sparky18181

old graybeard said:


> Back at it after a very slow morning
> with 0 seen. Me and my hunting partner planned to go to camp in the UP tomorrow but with all the covid BS right now we've decided to hold off and see what it's like around muzzleloader season. My wife has an impaired immune system so I really have to be careful. So I guess it's time to get serious about filling a tag here.


A lot less cases up here than downstate but I understand your feelings.


----------



## November Sunrise

protectionisamust said:


> How long would you wait? Dark blood and corn in it a couple spots. Blood is ok once you see it (hard time with dark blood in leaves) but some spots large with corn.


If bumped out of first bed blood trail is likely to be sparse or non-existent. On the other hand deer that are gut shot with a bullet are unlikely to be alive after 8 hours. If it were shot with an arrow I'd wait longer but with a gun I'd look before dark.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Shot fired at a doe. Looked good. Hope to have some meat in my freezer...waiting to check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jimbos

I think I'm going to click off the safety on my gun drop it out of a tree, go sit on a rotten branch and only then will I see one.


----------



## John Hine

No deer & not a single shot heard yet. It’s kinda creepy. With license sales up I expected to be dodging bullets all day but definitely not the case.


----------



## Running Seif

Saw a small buck about an hour ago, shot numbers are nothing like recent years. Hoping to have a few stop by as this wind calms down, haven’t had much action so far this fun season.


----------



## Dish7

Walking out to the stand earlier, spotted this little guy walking on a collision course with me. I dropped to one knee and snapped a couple of photos with my phone. Thought he was going to walk right over me, lol.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Trail cam almost bit it last night. A doe is browsing on the top at the moment. Uploads are super slow. 5min


----------



## sparky18181

just a little fella


----------



## Wolverm50

Lost my door yesterday.


----------



## d_rek

snortwheeze said:


> Just got a txt my cousin shot this at home!!
> 
> View attachment 603827


Yeah that’s a stud for our area. Not too many around because they don’t get to live that long unfortunately. Congrats to your cousin! 

What road if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## GADWALL21

Wolverm50 said:


> Lost my door yesterday.


Looks like it was due for replacing.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

A little snow starting to fall in Ottawa. I’ll take this over the predicted rain.


----------



## SMITTY1233

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Found a good blood trail. Ran into a neighboring property and am sure its down. Waived orange at their box blind and they waved back...Pulled out and am back in my stand with back straps on my mind. Going to wait til dark and their hunt is over


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Stayed in tonight still sick as a dog. 90% positive it’s COVID. Waiting on test results to come back. So as I’m sitting on my couch I hear my wife yell from the kitchen BIG buck in the bean field. I look outside and there he is. Grab my gun and shooting sticks and run out the door managed to get setup and pull off a 150 yard shot with the 450 bushmaster. Ran 40 yards and piled up.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Doe shot. 
Boys are beyond excited. 
Im more excited than the buck i shot this morning. 
Unbelievable what kids will do for you.


----------



## SmokeShot

This guy and a doe so far this evening


----------



## Swampdog467

Quick evening sit in front of the house after work. They've been coming out to the left near the log pile. 200 yds across this field .450 is ready


----------



## caj33

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Stayed in tonight still sick as a dog. 90% positive it’s COVID. Waiting on test results to come back. So as I’m sitting on my couch I hear my wife yell from the kitchen BIG buck in the bean field. I look outside and there he is. Grab my gun and shooting sticks and run out the door managed to get setup and pull off a 150 yard shot with the 450 bushmaster. Ran 40 yards and piled up.


Congrats!! Can't be that sick if you managed that!! Joking aside, hope you feel better soon


----------



## dinoday

Absolutely nothing..sat all day, changed spots a couple times..bumped one walking out.
Found that the guy that threw beer cans all over my area also used it for an ashtray for about 20 butts..I pulled that stand, that area is toast as far as I'm concerned.
I heard maybe 8 shots all day..slowest I can ever remember.


----------



## retired dundo

SHHHET21 said:


> Finally got him home and hung. What a day! Happened quick. 11:45 lenawee county


That’s a dandy


----------



## retired dundo

protectionisamust said:


> Update:
> 
> Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.
> 
> 85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.
> 
> Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.
> 
> My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


8


protectionisamust said:


> Update:
> 
> Shot at 7.30am. Waited until 11.30am to start tracking. Found blood 50 yards into the foot track. Then followed dark blood 75 yards to a wound bed in the thickest nastiest stuff. He followed the creek bottom the whole way. Unfortuantly no body. Just dark blood and corn. i Immediately backed out.
> 
> 85 yards. Open field, Quartering too.
> 
> Shot with my .50 cal. TC triumph muzzleloader, 100 grains of powder pushing a 300 grain barnes expander hollowpoint.
> 
> My mind is boggled he didnt fall over with that size round


Hope you find him


----------



## Walleyze247

Dish7 said:


> Walking out to the stand earlier, spotted this little guy walking on a collision course with me. I dropped to one knee and snapped a couple of photos with my phone. Thought he was going to walk right over me, lol.
> View attachment 603861


He has you patterned now!!


----------



## retired dundo

GoBluehunter said:


> Shot a 9pt at 9:50 this morning. Heart shot at 55yds with 450 and he went about 70 yards. Not a great blood trail on a pass through shot using Hornady Blacks.
> View attachment 603819


Congrats


----------



## Grandriverrat

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Stayed in tonight still sick as a dog. 90% positive it’s COVID. Waiting on test results to come back. So as I’m sitting on my couch I hear my wife yell from the kitchen BIG buck in the bean field. I look outside and there he is. Grab my gun and shooting sticks and run out the door managed to get setup and pull off a 150 yard shot with the 450 bushmaster. Ran 40 yards and piled up.


Covid be damned! Awesome. Just awesome. Hope you get to feeling better. I know a stupid statement. Covid I mean. Congratulations!


----------



## retired dundo

Not my year couldn’t hard ly bow hunt this year.Force my self to go out this after noon.I hunt at neighbor across the street.started driving my four wheeler our and there was big tree that fel acros the lane.can’t drive around in the field because they plowed it really deep and my four wheeler woul not make it.another 100 ft and would have made it to field I hunt all weeds.Just got to hope they cut it but probaly not until weekend.


----------



## retired dundo

snortwheeze said:


> Just got a txt my cousin shot this at home!!
> 
> View attachment 603827


Wow what a trophy congrats to him.How many points


----------



## Jimbos

John Hine said:


> No deer & not a single shot heard yet. It’s kinda creepy. With license sales up I expected to be dodging bullets all day but definitely not the case.


Man, it was too weird. Not one shot all day until 430pm then it was maybe 6-10 additional shots.
2 deer all day and those two were 100 yards away and on a gallop.
Pretty frustrating day all around, but what's that old saying????

Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## fishx65

Judging by the shot counts, I'm starting to wonder if many gun hunters even know about the new combo tag doe thing.


----------



## xebadir

Only had a chance to get out late today for a couple of hours. Ended up still hunting a tract I haven’t really walked much due to pressure elsewhere. Found a bunch of magnificent locations for stands for the late season. Saw a deer or two, but no clean shot right on dusk. Fair bit of shooting this afternoon from private and public around. Most amusing was the 4 shots that someone took. Headed out again in the morning, trying to work out if I should go the stand route, take a walk or find a nice place to sit.


----------



## bombcast

best day for my home woods ever, in terms of deer sightings. Forkie and a spike between 3 and 4, and 15 does in 2's and 3's around 5. Actually bailed out a little early, around 5:30. Fun night.


----------



## Grandriverrat

retired dundo said:


> Not my year couldn’t hard ly bow hunt this year.Force my self to go out this after noon.I hunt at neighbor across the street.started driving my four wheeler our and there was big tree that fel acros the lane.can’t drive around in the field because they plowed it really deep and my four wheeler woul not make it.another 100 ft and would have made it to field I hunt all weeds.Just got to hope they cut it but probaly not until weekend.


Hang in there man! Better days ahead.


----------



## Polkahero

Sat for about an hour just for the hell of it in the local SGA. As usual no deer sign and no deer sighted, hardly any hunters around either. Just isn't like it used to be.


----------



## old graybeard

There goes the last doe tag. Momma is smiling.


----------



## Grandriverrat

old graybeard said:


> There goes the last doe tag. Momma is smiling.
> View attachment 603907


Congratulations! We all know you have had an itchy trigger finger! Don’t blame you for the amount of time you have put in. Some good eats right there! Good job.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

The neighborhood spike must’ve marked his territory this past weekend. Sat eagerly awaiting his arrival all day and saw nothing. All joking aside I’d love to see what actually made that one. Only spot I saw deer was at the start of the two track by my car walking out... Talk about frustrating. I don’t think the deer by me even know it’s gun season. I think I heard 5 shots all day. One this morning, 4 tonight. Two different guys each shot twice a long ways away. Nothing close.


----------



## John Hine

No deer for us tonight but we were harassed pretty heavy by a big pack of coyotes on the way out tonight. My buddy is not used to that, he was jamming shells back into that .270 as fast as he could. Lol. He didn’t find it humerus at all. Lol. I’m gonna bomb that place with traps very soon! Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Muskegonbow

Saw 12 tonight only one small buck. Snow was blasting me in the face most of the hunt.


----------



## fishx65

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 603847
> 
> stick and string


Very cool. I used to take the vertical out during gun season for years but these days I just stay home and catch up on things before the Dec.1st opener. I still like December bow hunting especially when I gotta use the snowmobile to get back to state land spots. I'm hoping Ma Nature dumps a ton of snow on the NW13 starting in December.


----------



## Pasquan

Did a short evening hunt in some thick stuff behind my house...ended up having my #2 deer walk in but couldnt get a shot on him because he came from a different way than i patterned him and couldnt swing 180 to get a shot off because i wasnt in a blind just sitting up against a tree...hes a big bodied 9 with a wide short rack...didnt spook him and he walked off just before dark


----------



## Hoytman5

fishx65 said:


> Very cool. I used to take the vertical out during gun season for years but these days I just stay home and catch up on things before the Dec.1st opener. I still like December bow hunting especially when I gotta use the snowmobile to get back to state land spots. I'm hoping Ma Nature dumps a ton of snow on the NW13 starting in December.


I’ll be out there with you. First year in a long time I haven’t tagged a buck before gun season. No biggie, gives me reason to try for my first late season buck ever. Good luck.


----------



## wildcoy73

Must be near me. Cant believe how little shooting i am hearing on state game area this season.


dinoday said:


> Absolutely nothing..sat all day, changed spots a couple times..bumped one walking out.
> Found that the guy that threw beer cans all over my area also used it for an ashtray for about 20 butts..I pulled that stand, that area is toast as far as I'm concerned.
> I heard maybe 8 shots all day..slowest I can ever remember.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## skinl19

A lot of people are posting about how slow it has been in sightings, or how few shots they have heard compared to the previous years. I wonder if any of it has to do with increased pressure during bow season? Here in the lower SE I have seen more people hunting during archery season than I have before. Don't know about the rest of the state but was thinking this may have had an impact on deer movement.


----------



## snortwheeze

retired dundo said:


> Wow what a trophy congrats to him.How many points


21...not sure what he's counting..



old graybeard said:


> There goes the last doe tag. Momma is smiling.
> View attachment 603907


CONGRATS OGB ! 

Not a deer for me


----------



## old graybeard

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Stayed in tonight still sick as a dog. 90% positive it’s COVID. Waiting on test results to come back. So as I’m sitting on my couch I hear my wife yell from the kitchen BIG buck in the bean field. I look outside and there he is. Grab my gun and shooting sticks and run out the door managed to get setup and pull off a 150 yard shot with the 450 bushmaster. Ran 40 yards and piled up.


Now that's just awesome! Great buck, congrats


----------



## Jimbos

skinl19 said:


> A lot of people are posting about how slow it has been in sightings, or how few shots they have heard compared to the previous years. I wonder if any of it has to do with increased pressure during bow season? Here in the lower SE I have seen more people hunting during archery season than I have before. Don't know about the rest of the state but was thinking this may have had an impact on deer movement.


My issue is nothing more then the weather still being decent, and the wind.
I see way more deer when the weather goes to hell and there's snow on the ground.
They come up into the hills to bed in the draws and spruce and they feed on my neighbors lawns and bushes. 
Throw in the heavy wind and the deer that I have seen have been running.


----------



## Macs13

Jimbos said:


> I think I'm going to click off the safety on my gun drop it out of a tree, go sit on a rotten branch and only then will I see one.


Hey now. The safety was still on when I dropped the gun out of the tree and the branch isn't rotten. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

And now he's hanging in my front yard. Lmao. Neighbors are gonna love me. 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Got her! Hopefully I can get a nice buck now


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise

skinl19 said:


> A lot of people are posting about how slow it has been in sightings, or how few shots they have heard compared to the previous years. I wonder if any of it has to do with increased pressure during bow season? Here in the lower SE I have seen more people hunting during archery season than I have before. Don't know about the rest of the state but was thinking this may have had an impact on deer movement.


Primary factor on opening day was weather. Less hunters went afield and they didn't stay on stand as long due to to the adverse conditions.

A long term trend is an increasingly higher percentage of total deer hunters participate in archery season. It's common for archery season participants to not place the same importance on firearm season as those who only firearm hunt. Never before has firearm season been less of a big deal than it is now and that trend is likely to continue, as it's rare for the younger generation of hunters to prefer firearm over archery season.


----------



## wannabapro

Macs13 said:


> And now he's hanging in my front yard. Lmao. Neighbors are gonna love me.
> View attachment 603937
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


attaboy!


----------



## skinl19

November Sunrise said:


> Primary factor on opening day was weather. Less hunters went afield and they didn't stay on stand as long due to to the adverse conditions.
> 
> A long term trend is an increasingly higher percentage of total deer hunters participate in archery season. It's common for archery season participants to not place the same importance on firearm season as those who only firearm hunt. Never before has firearm season been less of a big deal than it is now and that trend is likely to continue, as it's rare for the younger generation of hunters to prefer firearm over archery season.





November Sunrise said:


> Primary factor on opening day was weather. Less hunters went afield and they didn't stay on stand as long due to to the adverse conditions.
> 
> A long term trend is an increasingly higher percentage of total deer hunters participate in archery season. It's common for archery season participants to not place the same importance on firearm season as those who only firearm hunt. Never before has firearm season been less of a big deal than it is now and that trend is likely to continue, as it's rare for the younger generation of hunters to prefer firearm over archery season.


Good points. I only hunt on public land and certainly feel safer during bow season than firearm. I rarely hunt firearm or if I do, I am on county land that allows bow only.


----------



## wildcoy73

Did not see any increase in archery hunters. Probably seen even less in the area this year.
That is never good for me.
I need the hunters in the woods to push the does over to the area I hunt. As in past years I have plenty of bucks running around at night, but very few does. Most years the does move in the second week of November, and than the rifle season push the deer right to the escape area I hunt.
Just last week I had pics of 10 different bucks, and I believe one doe. But that could of been the very small spike. He is hard to tell, only has 1inch spike at the most and they slide back along his head.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426

Macs13 said:


> And now he's hanging in my front yard. Lmao. Neighbors are gonna love me.
> View attachment 603937
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats. Is that a floor jack handle? Sweet Boat


----------



## fishx65

November Sunrise said:


> Primary factor on opening day was weather. Less hunters went afield and they didn't stay on stand as long due to to the adverse conditions.
> 
> A long term trend is an increasingly higher percentage of total deer hunters participate in archery season. It's common for archery season participants to not place the same importance on firearm season as those who only firearm hunt. Never before has firearm season been less of a big deal than it is now and that trend is likely to continue, as it's rare for the younger generation of hunters to prefer firearm over archery season.


Totally agree with everything you said but I think the crossbow is what's changing everything. Tons of old timers (50-90), who were always gun only hunters, are pretty much done hunting by the time November 15th rolls around. Those are the guys who usually keep the opening day traditions going. A good friend of mine, who's 75, skipped the gun opener for the first time in her life because she took a beautiful 9 point on the 10th with her Xbow..


----------



## old graybeard

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> View attachment 603935
> 
> 
> Got her! Hopefully I can get a nice buck now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats!


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

old graybeard said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta

Brother took a doe, let him take my new glfa 350, shot her at 40 ran 40. 180 gr Winchester. I already shot my deer for the year. Glad the 350 got to get some use.


----------



## Lever4ever

GoBluehunter said:


> Shot a 9pt at 9:50 this morning. Heart shot at 55yds with 450 and he went about 70 yards. Not a great blood trail on a pass through shot using Hornady Blacks.
> View attachment 603819


Well done.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lever4ever

snortwheeze said:


> Just got a txt my cousin shot this at home!!
> 
> View attachment 603827


Holly sh$$!!! Wow!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter

Milosh said:


> I switched from the Hornady to Bear Creek Ballistics this year and all I can say is OMG the difference. The Bear Creek are a lot more expensive but I’ll gladly pay for the performance.


I have been thinking about switching to either those or Barnes. May have to make the switch this summer. My shot placement was great this morning with a clean pass through and all I had was pin drop blood trail for 70 yards through a nasty thicket. I’m glad I eventually found my buck but it wasn’t easy.


----------



## Badfishmi

Went for a walk on public with the gun around 4. 2 does on a trail and then this cute guy


----------



## November Sunrise

GoBluehunter said:


> I have been thinking about switching to either those or Barnes. May have to make the switch this summer. My shot placement was great this morning with a clean pass through and all I had was pin drop blood trail for 70 yards through a nasty thicket. I’m glad I eventually found my buck but it wasn’t easy.


I'd estimate from all the reports on this site over the years that the Hornady .450 bullets leave a very poor blood trail 15-20% of the time, which is a terrible performance record.


----------



## B Smithiers

Not much service again today so just catching up. Movement was better today but nothing new, all does and spike horns reported. It’s not from a lack of fire power haha Despite the slow hunting the food, drink and time with family is fantastic! Congrats to the successful!


----------



## FREEPOP

November Sunrise said:


> Primary factor on opening day was weather. Less hunters went afield and they didn't stay on stand as long due to to the adverse conditions.
> 
> A long term trend is an increasingly higher percentage of total deer hunters participate in archery season. It's common for archery season participants to not place the same importance on firearm season as those who only firearm hunt. Never before has firearm season been less of a big deal than it is now and that trend is likely to continue, as it's rare for the younger generation of hunters to prefer firearm over archery season.


Confirmation bias?


----------



## welder72

Anyone on here hunting Iron County?
Wondering if there is snow on the ground? If so, how much?


----------



## Former grunt

Went to a different spot in the thicket this afternoon, had to pretty much low crawl thru part of it, came thru to a small clearing and started to climb the tree and that's when the bedded 8 point decided to make his escape. Surprised me alot lol. No shots on a couple of does that came thru another part of the thicket towards the end of shooting light. Buddy said the deer drivers were out this afternoon across from camp, he didn't hear any shots.


----------



## IceHog

4 bucks and 11 doe's seen tonight between my brother and I on my 80, no shooters.


----------



## stickbow shooter

welder72 said:


> Anyone on here hunting Iron County?
> Wondering if there is snow on the ground? If so, how much?


Message U of M Fan he is up there.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit

Completely for got pictures with the doe tonight. Forgot how it was so exciting to shoot a deer with dad when your 5 and 4. Wonderful night. Congrats to all who scored today and those who will. My season is done for now maybe one more late doe.


----------



## retired dundo

old graybeard said:


> There goes the last doe tag. Momma is smiling.
> View attachment 603907


Congrats awful important to keep wife happy. Your lucky she likes venison.I see so many people I know where there wife don’t like venison.Use to feel sorry for my brother when he came home from hunting trip and said he didn’t get one his family said good job they didn’t like venison so he had to eat it by him self


----------



## retired dundo

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> View attachment 603935
> 
> 
> Got her! Hopefully I can get a nice buck now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats nice looking doe


----------



## J D

welder72 said:


> Anyone on here hunting Iron County?
> Wondering if there is snow on the ground? If so, how much?


Gotta be a web cam in the area also to check


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

